# Daycare portraits, any suggestions?



## GerryDavid (Jan 16, 2011)

I plan to approach a few local daycare facilities to see if they have ever had professional portraits before, and if they are interested in having me do some in the coming months.

I was just wondering if anyone here has done this, and if they have any advice to give.

I have a portable background setup that I can use, I will also try to get one of their staff to assist me.  As for showing the pictures to the parents, this part im not sure on.  It would be hard to catch the parents to do a sales presentation, so im thinking printed proofs might be the best way to go, with a heavy watermark in the center of each.  Send these home with kids and hope the sales come in.

Or perhaps send home pre order forms before any pictures are taken.

Tips will be appreciated.  

And I do have liability insurance.


----------



## Studio7Four (Jan 17, 2011)

As a parent of a daycare aged child, here are my thoughts:

-Depending on the types of daycares you're considering you can try to get in there a couple times a year.  Kids change so quickly when they're young that every six months (compared with every year for school aged kids) is not unrealistic.
-Depending on how much effort you feel it's worth to you (and to your sales), bring a couple backgrounds with you.  For one picture day we dressed our daughter in a cute mostly-brown top.  The photographer that day used a tan backdrop - the images looked really blah (and that's being nice - even though the photographer captured a really cute smile there was no way I was buying and displaying that picture).  You may feel it's worth your time to swap backgrounds once per group if needed so you get every kid standing out well, or you may decide that you're more willing to write off sales to the few kids who may not work against your backdrop of the day.
-Just like with older school pictures, what I've seen are print packets (8x10 sheets) sent home, usually with 2-3 different images over a set of different sizes (wallets, 4x6 or 5x7, and 8x10).  The images are watermarked in the lower corner - you don't want to splash a heavy watermark across the center.  Remember that you're selling to parents, you don't want to interfere with the view of the child (these aren't photographers who are able to look past a watermark to evaluate the image underneath).  The parents can pay for part or all of this packet (and keep these prints) and/or order additional prints.  If they choose not to buy any they just return the print packet to the school.
-You're right that catching the parents for a sales presentation will be next to impossible with the variety of drop off and pick up times necessitated by the parents' schedules.  I also expect that you'll get next to nobody pre-ordering...who's going to commit to buy photos of kids (notoriously uncooperative) before they know that the photographer was able to capture the kid on a good day?  If parents are committed to spending money on a professional photographer I'd expect them to schedule a personal sitting, when they can be there to be sure of the shots the photographer is getting.
-In the interest of full disclosure, I'll admit that I've never bought any of the packages our daycare has sent home, but that's because I'm more judgmental (and already have more quality pictures of my child) than other non-photographically-oriented parents.
-The one thing I do *really *like about picture day is that, included with our print package but free for us to keep regardless, is a wallet-sized identification card with a small portrait on it for the child.  It has places to write in your child's stats (age, weight, etc), steps to follow if your child goes missing, and references to access the photos (say, for posting on an Amber Alert).  It says it is "compliments of your child's school in partnership with: Smile Safe Kids, National Center for Missing & Exploited Children, and LifeTouch."  I don't know who covers the costs for these but I would expect it's not the photographer - however, if you can present this as something you'd be willing to work with while pitching your presentation, it might be a useful selling point to get the facility's business.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 17, 2011)

Studio7Four said:


> As a parent of a daycare aged child, here are my thoughts:
> 
> -Depending on the types of daycares you're considering you can try to get in there a couple times a year.  Kids change so quickly when they're young that every six months (compared with every year for school aged kids) is not unrealistic.
> -Depending on how much effort you feel it's worth to you (and to your sales), bring a couple backgrounds with you.  For one picture day we dressed our daughter in a cute mostly-brown top.  The photographer that day used a tan backdrop - the images looked really blah (and that's being nice - even though the photographer captured a really cute smile there was no way I was buying and displaying that picture).  You may feel it's worth your time to swap backgrounds once per group if needed so you get every kid standing out well, or you may decide that you're more willing to write off sales to the few kids who may not work against your backdrop of the day.
> ...



Thank you for your reply, it was very informative.

I remember threads of photogs complaining about the shady practice of sending pictures home, so im not sure this si something I would want to do myself, but it seems to be the best method by far.  I also dont want to have to spend time cntacting parents that ignored the message about returning the pictures if they do not want to purchase them, theres no way to force them to do so, and by law I think they can keep them even with out being paid for, so its a bit of a risk.

I almost did a daycare shoot last year for someone we know, but the day they picked for it was the day we were leaving for Canada to visit family, and staying for the shoot would have cut my time down to much for the visit.  I think they were going to go the route of the prepaid packages, but it was also for the families that dont have alot of money, so the sales probably would not have been incredible.

I really do like the identification cards, but im not sure where to begin to offer that. I am guessing you have to register the information in a central database.  Im guessing if I search National Center for Missing & Exploited Children I will find something.  Who is Smile Safe Kids?  I recognize lifetouch's name.    hopefully they dont have a foothold in the nearby daycares.  

Do you know if lifetouch gives the daycare an intensive, like a % back?

What state are you in, and how much are the picture packages?

I appreciate the help!    I dont think im going to be ready to go by today to talk to them though.


----------



## Studio7Four (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in Massachusetts.  Unfortunately we've never seriously considered buying the packages they send home, so I can't tell you how much they are asking around here.  

(Yeah, I know, not too helpful.)


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 19, 2011)

Rather than spending the money sending a whole packet home with the kids, you could just sent a couple of small prints, or just a set of wallets, that they can keep regardless of future orders. This also gives you the opportunity to get your contact info and marketing materials into dozens of homes. You can send an order form for additional prints, or even just direct them to your website and take care of all of the orders that way.

Another idea, If you are in a daycare where you think that there will be high probability of getting some new clients, you could have small refrigerator magnets made with their kids photo and your business information. 

It might seem a little excessive on cost for freebies, but realistically booking one additional client could easily pay for it.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 19, 2011)

Magnets are an interesting idea, can you recommend a lab or website to order the magnets from?

I could print up proof sheets, with a heavy proof over the center but not over the face, and send that home.  I really wish there was a way to do in person sales.  I havent had much luck with online proofing in the past, and im guessing sent home proofs will have the same result, but its worth a try I guess.

I wonder if I can do prepaid packages which will give the family a discount on their order.


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about the best place for magnets. I know Mpix does them for $2.95 each, but I'm sure there are others. I got a business card size magnet from the banker who handled my mortgage. Its on my refrigerator, and I have already recommended him to a friend, so I think the Idea is pretty sound. Plus parents can use that magnet to hang up their kids artwork, A+ tests, etc. and every time be reminded of your business.


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2011)

I run a daycare.
We have a photographer that has worked w/ us for 25 years. He comes in and takes every child's picture. He sends home a packet of the pictures w/ every child. He does such a great job w/ the pictures, that parents basically can't say no once they see them. The parents also like this process because it happens while they are at work and they don't have to fight w/ the kids to sit nice....lol


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input mishele.  

speaking daycare, how is the business of that going?  Starting one up has been on the back of our minds for a while now.  My wife loves kids and once we have some, starting a daycare might be a good idea.  That way she can still spend time with them, and make money at the same time.    Looking at the #'s that VA allows, it looks like we could easily have 5 to 6 kids per adult depending on the age groups.  we just have to find out what the going rate is for kids around here to see if its viable.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have worked for 2 studios that specialized in Daycare and school photography for almost 10 years. Here is what you are up against:

Corporate Contracts: For instance the Knowledge Learning Center schools are under a corporate contract for pictures. The Director may hire you for an additional picture day for a special occasion but not for the large shoot.

You will need to submit a criminal background check. Other companies check all their photographers and have that as a selling point. 

You will have to have more than one choice for backgrounds. I usually brought 2-3 backgrounds per shoot plus a large muslin for group shots

School and daycare photography is different than general studio photography in that the school gets a *percentage of the profits*. School pictures are a part of a school and daycare's fundraising throughout the year. The only thing they have to do is distribute price lists to the kids and picture packets. 

You will need both a male and female photographer on staff. Some schools, especially religious daycares are very strict on who can interact with the kids.

You can either ask for pre-payment or you can provide proofs. Both are used equally in the industry. The parents prefer proofs, the daycares prefer pre-pay because it is more money for them and less work.

Most daycare and preschool photography companies offer items as well. ID cards, magnets, memory mates, t-shirts etc... Parents *WILL* want to buy these and get angry if they are not offered. I still remember the great mug shortage of 2002 at my old company. It was hell.

You will have to be able to take credit cards. You can get away with not taking Amex or Discover but you will need to be able to process Visa and Mastercard. 

You will have to be ready, set up and ready to shoot around 6:00AM until 3:00 - 4:00 PM or later so siblings that have to leave for school can take pictures with their brother and sister. 

You will get spit up on, kicked, screamed at, thrown up on and snotted on. You will get sick a lot for awhile. Then you become immune to EVERYTHING.

You will have kids break your equipment. Most of the time you have to set up in a room with the least amount of kids. Those kids will try to play with your lights, background, etc... Be prepared with back up when they knock something over.

Do not have them sit on a high stool. It is a liability. You will also have to have proof of insurance before the school can hire you. You never know when a kid might get hurt while taking a picture and it is your responsibility. 

Don't let the teachers leave you alone with the kids. Some teachers think picture day is a day off for them. They are certified to look after the kids, not you.

Be prepared for angry parents when the kid doesn't smile. "But little Jimmy ALWAYS smiles at home" "OF COURSE HE DOES, He's at home with you, not in school with a stranger pointing a big friggin camera at them!!!!" (sorry, little rant there).

All in all, there is money to be had in daycare and school photography you just need to invest in it a bit.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 19, 2011)

Studio7Four is refering to Lifetouch. They are a multi-million dollar photography company that does business nationwide. The photographers are contractors that get paid per shoot and commission. That's why you have extremes in reviews about Lifetouch. Some people hate them, some people love them. Its all up to who they get for a photographer. They hire many people with no photography experience and teach them their process and not the basics of photography. 

Last I heard, Lifetouch offered proofs for daycares unlike elementary and highschools who get a packet made up.

PSPA: If you are serious in becoming a daycare photography company you will need to join these guys.  PSPA Home Page

Good luck. It is A LOT of work but if you like kids it can be fun and profitable


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 19, 2011)

Im not interested in school portraits at this moment, it would be great money, but I dont like the idea of rushed portraits, 2 min per kid.  At least with a daycare, I think the ones around here may have around 20 kids, Ill be able to spend a bit more time per kid.

Im a one person business, so the female photographer could be a problem, but I'll insist on one of the staff assisting me, so that should take care of that.  Criminal check is no problem if they want it.

not liking the sound of the equipment getting damaged though.    perhaps get some helium balloons to hold the flashes up


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2011)

Gerry...
Biz is going well. The economy is not really effecting where I work. We have our usual ups and downs but nothing horrible. Be prepared to work long hours w/ a daycare...lol (It all depends on how you want to run it) But to have a good one......you should be there a lot. You have to also realize the stress you are taking on!! Liability is a scary thing when you start taking care of other people's kids! State regulation a good thing but stressful!! The kids are the easy part!! lol The staff and the parents are the hard part!!! If you have questions about owning a daycare feel free to PM me........=) Oh and the daycare I run has a about 70 kids that get their pictures taken....lol


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2011)

CCericola said:


> School and daycare photography is different than general studio photography in that the school gets a *percentage of the profits*.


For most businesses this practice, kickbacks, is not only highly unethical, but in most states against the law.  Go figure.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > School and daycare photography is different than general studio photography in that the school gets a *percentage of the profits*.
> ...




 Its just like any other fund-raising company I would think.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 20, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Its just like any other fund-raising company I would think.



Yup.  Just like that.

-Pete


----------



## CCericola (Jan 20, 2011)

GerryDavid said:


> Im not interested in school portraits at this moment, it would be great money, but I dont like the idea of rushed portraits, 2 min per kid.  At least with a daycare, I think the ones around here may have around 20 kids, Ill be able to spend a bit more time per kid.




Unfortunately you will find that the most of the directors don't want you there more than you have to be. It disturbs classes. You may only get 2-3 minutes per kid especially if their brother or sister has to get on a bus to go to school. But that is for the corprorate schools. I bet you would have great success at smaller mom and pop daycares. 

You can try but don't get discouraged if the corp daycares say no. 

Also, on a side note. Most daycares worth anything do not allow soliciting for security reasons. So CALL AHEAD to make a sales pitch appointment or Ask if its ok to stop by after hours. 

Corp daycares that currently have a contract are all the KLC daycares: They are Kindercare, Knowledge Beginnings, Children's Discovery Centers, CCLC, Champions, and Koala Care. (I worked for the company that used to have the KLC contract and Mass. and Conn. were part of my territory) 

Goddard schools may be a better choice. They have lots of kids and they are a franchise so everyone has an individual owner to make the picture decision.


----------

